
VPNs and Internet Privacy - reyjrar
http://edgeofsanity.net/article/2017/07/16/vpns-internet-privacy.html
======
reyjrar
Put this write-up together over the course of the last 3 months when everyone
started talking about getting VPN's. I know there's a lot of folks here
building the "next best thing" on the Internet. Would be good if we started
thinking about the privacy implications of our map-reduced, low-latency, high
availability, machine learning algorithms.

Cheers!

